
Show HN: Badgerton, the proactive reminder app for people with ADHD - SithTactician
https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1476211821?pt=120159451&ct=ycnews&mt=8
======
SithTactician
Top of the morning, HN.

I was having a bit of trouble trying to figure out how to introduce Badgerton
here, but then procrastinating and reading reddit for a few minutes magically
resolved that problem.

Specifically, I just saw a thread on the /r/ADHD subreddit titled "ADHD is
being prepared for the unusual and not prepared for the daily.”

And I don’t think I could put it more concisely myself.

We’ve just launched Badgerton in its first iteration to help people with
Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder, like myself, manage all the non-
critical things in life that just can’t be scheduled with precise deadlines
ahead of time.

Because those of us with ADHD are walking paradoxes. We excel in adversity,
when we need to hyperfocus and achieve the impossible, yet we’re overwhelmed
by everything else in everyday life that other people manage through a
functional working memory and proper sense of time.

And while I’m sure there must be a considerable number of people with ADHD
brains on HN, Badgerton isn’t strictly limited to us. It’s designed to help
reduce cognitive friction and minimize decision-making energy expense — both
challenges that entrepreneurs, consultants, digital nomads, and other folks
with flexible, self-defined schedules tackle all the time.

So try it out, or don’t. I’m a HN poster, not a cop. But any and all feedback
is welcome.

------
gothack
Sounds great, but I'll probably forget to check back for the android version.

